# Does anyone live in Golf Towers in the Views?



## starverry (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi there,

I wanted to know if anyone lives in Golf Towers and whether they can hear the Mosque nearby?

I am just about to accept on an apartment in Golf Tower 1, but the bedroom faces towards the Mosque and if it is loud, then this is a deal breaker for me as I have suffered in the past with being woken up by the call to prayer at 5am in the morning!

Would be grateful to hear any feedback.

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I live in The Links, which is across the road and have never heard the mosque. Didn't even know there was a mosque nearby!!


----------



## starverry (Aug 13, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I live in The Links, which is across the road and have never heard the mosque. Didn't even know there was a mosque nearby!!


Thanks for the reply! Yes there is one near the shopping precinct. I heard it earlier today and it is quite loud, so I just wanted to know if anyone could hear it inside their apartments...


----------

